
A16z data: How much startup executives make in salary and equity - coloneltcb
https://www.businessinsider.com/a16z-data-startup-executives-salary-equity-bonus-pay-2018-9
======
hactually
Paywalled after a delay!

[https://outline.com/dbbuPu](https://outline.com/dbbuPu)

------
tzm
If paywalled, hit `esc` key during page load. Kills JS.

------
ReedJessen
Paywalled.

